# Meet my New Does



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey there. I went to the Spectacular Sale
And I won a bucket & a hat! I also bought 2 girls. I have 3 more...not yet...but working on getting them here. All 5 are beautiful..and each have GREAT BLOODLINES...working on show confirmation and DAPPLES! Heres the 2 girls I bought! GHCF Carte Blanche's Roan Pony
















Next. 3TM After Dark Eclipse
















And a group shot








Feel free to ctique..Im so thrilled with both girls. Pony is a yearling..eclipse is 5 months.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I love them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice girls, congrats.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

They are so pretty. Congratulations.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice looking does! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh Moers I love that blonde girl, so pretty!! How exciting!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I appreciate "ALL THAT GOAT" on the red doe - lots of nice things to offer with her..... CONGRATS! New goats are always so appreciated and exciting!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations!! I absolutely love them!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

The coloring on the tan one is wonderful!! Absolutely beautiful does!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Very very nice boers!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow! Nice does!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou..each of you are so.kind. i was so excited. I took County Line Acres& Toth Boar goats advise and studied the bloodlines. I picked 10 from 80. These were in my top 5. The other 3 girls went for over 1200. I could only buy the two. BUT my boys are super excited to see.them. it will be awhile for Eclipse...but Pony can be bred later this year!.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

So happy for you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou. Im super excited.for breeding later this year. Im hopeing for my first color. I will definitely send you pictures if they are spotted in any way. But my first.may come from eclipse
Her daddy is a huge black dapple. 6 generations of dapples...ohhhhh would'nt that be exciting! All I can do is wait & see


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh moers I am so happy for you! They are beautiful girls. I can’t wait to see what they do for you. 
Lol I have to laugh at picking 10 out and brining home two. That’s how it goes for me too. I tell the kids I’m getting this one and this one and so on and end up only getting one or a few. Even though it sucks not getting your whole shopping list filled i way at least I have a good eye lol so you do too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks again. Well if I could have bought my top 5...but it would have blown 2 years worth of budget right out of the room! And hubby was right there! Doggone it..I ran.out of money before I ran out of Goats..you might say! Lol lol. They kept saying the Internet.was burning up... I laughed..wonderimg which of you I was bidding against..lol lol .
It was fun. I attempted to look past the goats and go by bloodlines and color hopefuls. So this os what I could afford. The 2 biggest does Ive ever seen were percertage does. They were massive & perfect. Wow...they would go over 250lbs easy. 
Good to hear from you Jessica84. Missed you being on here.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Congrats on your new additions! They’re very pretty!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Now you have me excited to see these kids!!!!! I think 2020 will be a hopeful year for some great kids on the ground. I'm super - I mean is it kidding season yet? - excited for my breedings this year. I bit the bullet and purchased some outstanding bucks to pair with my girls....... so I can't wait to see babies on the ground - and they aren't even bred. You have to show us pics of pairings and of course the glorious babies!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ehhh I come and go lol between it being my busy time, somehow being conned into getting a job and you know the surprise ER visits it’s just not often at the moment :/ one day it will all calm down......at least it better lol but I get on here as often as I can.
Lol I like to say I have WAY better taste then I do money. But I have to tell you I am SO PROUD of you!!!! You decided what you wanted and you are going for it!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Goatblessings! Thankyou. You bought more Bucks? I dont recall any PAIR pictures in any of your posts.I would love to see them. I find it fascinating to look at sires & dams to see what you get. It is amazing all the variables. So yes Im excited...hopefully Ill get some kind of spottage...lol. and you will get FANTASTIC UTTERS!:great:
Miss Princess Cowtoelicks!!! What ER visit? You or the kids? Is everthing ok? Is hubby doing alright? What job? I thought you were doing cattle hauling for your Dad? We got alot to catch up on!!!!(highfive)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

FANTASTIC UTTERS!

You mean? FANTASTIC UDDERS?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww..:bonk:.you caught me...i figured Goat blessings would comment! :heehee:
Cant sneak Anything past TOTH!:neat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clever::haha:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no I’m not the hauler! I do the grunt work. I gather and vaccinate and brand, gosh I could not handle driving a semi truck with these morons on the road.
Well I was running some cows in to vaccinate them and Savanna was in charge of the slider gates in the laneway. I THOUGHT that was the safest job to have. One of the heavy oil field pipes on the laneway broke and went frying at high speed and hit Savanna in the chest. She started yelling that it hurt and I was trying to get a good look at what happened when she went down and started like convulsing. My neighbor just got killed by rolling his quad and crushing his chest so of course that was the first thing that came to mind. Joshua and I were screaming at her to wake up and my mom starts slapping her and got her to wake up. So off to the ER. X-rays, blood work and EKG all came back good so the doctor thinks between having the wind knocked out of her, the pain and the stress she just simply passed out. 
Keith is good. He got half a day off and they are shipping him up north to some fires. It’s going to be a LONG summer.......well it already is long lol the good thing is it keeps me from counting down to kids being due lol
Yes we definitely have a lot to catch up on. I have missed you!


----------



## Hutton's Not Farm (Jun 25, 2020)

they are beautiful!


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Congrats they are gorgeous! Love the red girl . I am excited for you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my! Bless her heart.
that poor child..she cant breath..you guys yelling and now.Gmas beating on her??? Just kidding trying to make fun since all is good. Im very thankful shes ok. Is she bruised.?.tell her to stay.out side on the panels with the hot shot
No trailer work! K?
Geezzz how are you? I know your heart stopped
..oooooops sorry it just slipped out..errr im sure you were concerned...you ok? 
Well give me a hollarANYTIME! i know you are busy.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@R.Williamson yes Im excited...but.....you know a secret dont you??? That will be next!!! :heehee:


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> @R.Williamson yes Im excited...but.....you know a secret dont you??? That will be next!!! :heehee:


LOL yes I do.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, what gorgeous does!!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou..so much.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm late to the party, but wanted to say they are beautiful! Congrats on your new additions! Love them!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou so much
Im trying to get improvement in my herd. I am.wanting dapples, paints, and colors. Im hopeing for some size also. Your girls look big & healthy. Im hopeing to get there!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:update:

I Bought Another Doe...from.a TGS GOATEE [email protected]!! Meet my QUEEN OF HEARTS!








Ohhh the dapples & colors in this little girls pedigree ....its FULL....YAY








Shes a Beauty..
I cant thank LIPPERT FAMILY FARMS enough. They hauled her here with several others in an amazingly clean well taken trailer , with alot of care of goats. Thankyou!!
So thats 3...still waiting for my next 2 girls. 
So...what do you think????


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Really happy she arrived safe and sound!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Me too. Ive been anxiouse all day. But Im glad she is here. Shes out in the goat house all comfy. We are supposed to get storms tonight. So she will be huddled in with Red Eclipse & Surfer girl. Sooo they will do fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:update:!! I COULDNT HELP MYSELF....MEET STELLA







Gwenevire..4 month








Maggie May 3 months









All 3 Savanna & Boer x.
So HAPPY to have them. Outstanding girls from HOUSE OF BACCHUS! He's their Dad! Amazing big full.blood Boer Buck. Moms all full blood Savanna's. It's going to be fun to see what they add to my herd!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Oh my gosh...so cute and stocky!!!! So happy for you(dance) I can see why your are HAPPY(woo)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Isn't that the place that makes the buck shields? I had no idea they raised boers. They are so pretty!! I love that black against the white! Yay!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thankyou. Yes..her business name is House of Bacchus ! He is gorgeous! Yes I was excited to get them. Can't wait to breed Stella to Thunderbolt..heh heh







He just turned 6 months and is 125,lbs. Gonna be fun to see what happens!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Cant wait to see babies! Awww. I really love the width on them.


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

Wait thunderbolts already so big! I remember him being a little bean! Awesome does you got there I guess me and you couldn't help ourselves buying does huh XD


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup):inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks. I just want to see what these girls & my 2 Bucks will do. I want dapples..big chests & big booty...soooooo
HERE WE GOOOOO!(doh):heehee:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so excited for you!!!
These girls look fantastic!! My favourite is the Queen of hearts.
Thunderbolt, I can’t believe how big he is!!!!
Congratulations!!
Exciting times ahead!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks..and yes he is a growing boy..Queen of hearts won't get to breed till this time next year. She is only 6 months old(embarrassed)..so I have to wait.....:waiting:..But I will put Stella with the boys in another week. I may have to get a step stool or a ramp to breed her with:haha:
But my boys will handle it...lol lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I may have to get a step stool or a ramp to breed her with:haha:


:heehee:


----------



## Adam Spires (Oct 26, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey there. I went to the Spectacular Sale
> And I won a bucket & a hat! I also bought 2 girls. I have 3 more...not yet...but working on getting them here. All 5 are beautiful..and each have GREAT BLOODLINES...working on show confirmation and DAPPLES! Heres the 2 girls I bought! GHCF Carte Blanche's Roan Pony
> View attachment 185477
> 
> ...


Eclipse is gorgeous!! Ugh I can't she's so pretty. Will you be breeding her in her first year or will you wait until she's over a year?


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey there. I went to the Spectacular Sale
> And I won a bucket & a hat! I also bought 2 girls. I have 3 more...not yet...but working on getting them here. All 5 are beautiful..and each have GREAT BLOODLINES...working on show confirmation and DAPPLES! Heres the 2 girls I bought! GHCF Carte Blanche's Roan Pony
> View attachment 185477
> 
> ...


Gotta love those stocky butts!!!!!!:heehee:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi Adam..Red Eclipse won't be bred until.August of 2021. For me..she is too young right now. Darn....I want to see what she produces...but I'll have to wait.:waiting: I like my girls at least 1 yr old...so they can mature fully...
Right Michaela. .I do Love that Stocky Booty!..That is one quality Red eclipse & Roan pony share... Big Booty...(woot)

Thankyou both


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow you have been busy! How many do you have now? lol  They are all beautiful!


----------



## Adam Spires (Oct 26, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Hi Adam..Red Eclipse won't be bred until.August of 2021. For me..she is too young right now. Darn....I want to see what she produces...but I'll have to wait.:waiting: I like my girls at least 1 yr old...so they can mature fully...
> Right Michaela. .I do Love that Stocky Booty!..That is one quality Red eclipse & Roan pony share... Big Booty...(woot)
> 
> Thankyou both


That's too bad she's absolutely stunning though! you're probably so excited to see what she produces. I can't wait either and she's not even my goat! (lol)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi Hoosier..geez I have 4 Full blood Boer does,3 Kikoxboers,1 Tenn meat goat,7 myotonic does,3 Savanna x boer does, 2 Fullblood Boer Bucks & 1 myotonic buck..so 21 total. It's going to be fun. (dance)


----------

